# [SOLVED] ipconfig shows 83 Tunnel adapter Local Area Connections



## _?_ (Apr 15, 2010)

Below is everything i am able to view when i do ipconfig.

There are so many tunnel adapters that i cannot even view my ipaddress. its really pissing me off :upset:. 

how do i remove these seemingly useless tunnel adapters so that i can view the information that ipconfig should show me.

p.s what are these tunnel adapters, where do they come from.

```
Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 23:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 24:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 25:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 26:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 27:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 28:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 29:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 30:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 31:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 32:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 33:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 34:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 35:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 36:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 37:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 38:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 39:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 40:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 57:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 41:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 42:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 43:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 44:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 45:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 46:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 47:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 48:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 49:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 50:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 51:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 53:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 66:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 54:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 55:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 63:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 58:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 64:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 59:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 60:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 61:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 67:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 65:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 68:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 71:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 70:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 72:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 73:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 74:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 75:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 79:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3CF36652-C33F-446D-A4A4-FADBD2836885}:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.2%104
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 76:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 77:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 81:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 80:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 82:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{175061EE-A325-4876-B229-287AB37F4DD4}:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.91.1%106
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 83:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

C:\Users\Jay>
```


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: ipconfig shows 83 Tunnel adapter Local Area Connections*

Hello,

Windows Vista includes a full IPv6 stack that is enabled by default. You may try to uninstall/reinstall your Network Adapter from Device Manager, here's how.

After the reinstallation, Disable IPV6.


----------



## _?_ (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: ipconfig shows 83 Tunnel adapter Local Area Connections*

Tried both, Its Still the same.

Also im on win7 not vista


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: ipconfig shows 83 Tunnel adapter Local Area Connections*

Yes, they both applies in Vista and 7. Let's try something else, go back to Device Manager, click on View then Show Hidden Devices. Expand Network Adapters and locate all ISATAP Devices and Microsoft 6TO4 Adapters, uninstall/remove all of them. Then, try another ipconfig/ all, see what happens.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: ipconfig shows 83 Tunnel adapter Local Area Connections*

You can increase the buffer size for the command prompt, then you can scroll back to see the start of the command output. The default is only 300 lines; I set mine to 9999.

Right click the title bar, click *Properties*
Click the *Layout* tab
Under *Screen Buffer Size*, set the *Height* to 9999

You can change the width of the window (and buffer) as well if desired.

Afraid I can't think of anything that *2xg* hasn't already mentioned.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: ipconfig shows 83 Tunnel adapter Local Area Connections*

Hi, copy and paste all below (code box) into notepad , in notepad click on "file" then "save as" call it IPV6.reg and save to desktop. Double click on the saved file to merge into registry, reboot to take effect.
Disabling the isatap will work to remove the Ipconfig reference. However unlike other protocols, you cannot disable IPv6 by disabling the protocol on each of your network interfaces. While that will disable the protocol for the interfaces the loopback and tunnel interfaces will still have it enabled 




```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip6\Parameters]

"DisabledComponents"=dword:ffffffff
```


----------



## _?_ (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: ipconfig shows 83 Tunnel adapter Local Area Connections*

Thank you for all your replies.

2xg, that would have done the trick but i couldnt be bothered to uninstall them 1 by 1 so i went with the registry edit. Thank you jenae that worked perfectly. if you would coule you explain to me what that actually did, and how would i go about learning how to use the registry.
also thank outcast that is very helpfull to me.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: ipconfig shows 83 Tunnel adapter Local Area Connections*

Hi, well that reg mod was designed to remove the IPconfig tunnel adapter problem, it was included in the link posted by 2xg (which I only now noticed) I simply made it easier for you. To fully disable IPV6 you need quite a few more reg mods, though for your problem this is sufficient. 

As to the registry, yes it is good to get an appreciation, after all you can master most problems with an in-depth knowledge of the registry. Vista has 56 million + lines of code and 7 similar, you will never get it all, so depends on how far you want to go. Google for registry tutorials, read as much as you can, take care backup is SO important as reg mishaps can lead to sadness.

You might like to take courses, depending on where you live, a Comp SC degree is not necessary, there are many good technical courses available, just be careful who you choose, in advanced economies like UK, AUS, Canada, NZ & USA you will find no problem.


----------

